# Dashcam shows Florida man shooting through his own windshield at another car



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.autoblog.com/2020/09/29/florida-driver-fires-gun-through-windshield/


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Saw this earlier.Doesnt get much stupider.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Kiinda hope his auto insurance doesn't cover windshield replacement when the bullets are fired by the driver from the inside.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

i hope the shooter, gets arrested for deadly assault.


----------

